# Post workout Insulin spike question?



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

I read in a magazine (YEH I KNOW) that a good post workout insulin spike would be 3 tablespoons of honey, 1 bananna, and a protein shake.  Would this be a wise diet choice for an insulin spike.  If so are all honey's created equal.  Wich brand of honey or what type would everyone reccomend.  Thanks in advance for this.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

I would stick with Dextrose or Maltodextrin.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I would stick with Dextrose or Maltodextrin.


Can anyone recommend whole foods instead of supplements?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

A potato and Eggwhites.


----------



## blest (Mar 23, 2004)

donescobar hit the nail on the head. If you want something IMMEDIATELY, maltodextrin and quality Whey


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

If going for an insulin spike is 15 minutes with in the window post workout.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Within 30-45 mins. PWO.  And that goes for both high gi PWO meals or low gi PWO meals.


----------



## rockcrest (Mar 23, 2004)

i'm confused...do you want a spike PWO or No?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Within 30-45 mins. PWO.  And that goes for both high gi PWO meals or low gi PWO meals.


Whats better high gi or low gi posworkouts.  Jodi is the bannana and honey ok for the high gi pwo.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> 
> 
> i'm confused...do you want a spike PWO or No?


Yes post workout.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

I do not find PWO spikes necessary for everyone.  I DO NOT spike my insulin but I DO have my boyfriend spike his PWO.  I am an endo/meso so I have no problem gaining LBM and I have no problem gain fat either   So I don't find it necessary for me to spike my insulin.  I use whey and oats PWO.

My boyfriend is a pure ecto so he is a hard gainer.  I do have him use some sort of dextrose or Smarties candies and whey PWO.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

Is the bannana and honey ok for pwo?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

That's all fructose so no.  Fructose will only increase liver glycogen.  You want to fill muscle glycogen not just liver glycogen.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHH fuck I just bought a jar of honey and some dam bannanas.  Oh well.  I guess I will have a baked potato then unless there is something else that would be good.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

You can always go get a big bag of Smarties candies ot Sweet Tarts.  Those are pure Dextrose/Maltodextrin.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You can always go get a big bag of Smarties candies ot Sweet Tarts.  Those are pure Dextrose/Maltodextrin.


How many would you eat?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Check this out as well before deciding to spike or not to spike.

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=12&t=3235&hl=ode

Approx. 6 rolls.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 23, 2004)

Have some cornflakes Once, those are pretty high on the GI list.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Can anyone recommend whole foods instead of supplements?



a banana.


----------



## rockcrest (Mar 23, 2004)

PWO Spike


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> a banana.


Ok now Im really confused.  One says bannana but one says no bannana.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, this gets very confusing my friend.  I used to be just like you once, until i realized that 90% of whats said on/about bb'ing is a theory/opinion.  You have to research (the link jodi posted if fuckin awesome but can make your head hurt after a while) and weigh the pro's and con's of everything and remember that you have to decide what you do based on yourself not anybody else.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Ok now Im really confused.  One says bannana but one says no bannana.




I would not go for a banana since all it will do is fill liver glycogen.  Go with a potato or white rice at that.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2004)

what if you are bulking and your liver is already full of glycogen?  I would tend to agree but for a different reason.  If you are spiking insulin post w/o you want to get that blood glucose up ASAP, and fructose is not the sugar to do that (it has a lower GI because it needs to pass through the liver before getting to the blood)


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 23, 2004)

gatorade powder, grape juice, white rice, rice-cakes, and for the bulking people - rice crispie treats.

some people might look as rice crispie treats as being crazy, but  most of the carbs in them come from high glycemic puffed rice, and not as much as you think from fructose. so for those hardgainers, or when you're on a bulk and just plain don't care, they can be a great way to spike your insulin and actually enjoy it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I would not go for a banana since all it will do is fill liver glycogen.  Go with a potato or white rice at that.



huh?

we're talking about spiking insulin are we not?

a banana is almost pure glucose, what better way to spike insulin?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

But for those trying to spike insulin a banana would still not be the best option.  

A banana is *high* in fiber.

Oh and a banana is 65%glucose 45%fructose.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> huh?
> 
> we're talking about spiking insulin are we not?
> ...



Yes we are but even if a banana is made of 65% glucose it is still not ideal for post workout.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodi, 65+45= 110%
You meathead
I'm just playing...hahah

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Jodi, 65+45= 110%
> You meathead
> I'm just playing...hahah
> ...


 - I meant 60/40


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 25, 2004)

ain't the potassium in bananas good for pwo to help with recover, i personally have a protein shake and oatmeal with a banana pwo


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2004)

you can pretty much, within reason of course, eat anything post w/o and you'll progress if your diet for the rest of the day is in order, i honestly think that these debates are blown way out of proportion.  I've seen/known people that did all types of post w/o routines, from spiking insulin to not spiking to not even eating and making gains.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 25, 2004)

true that, i also prefer to eat something wholesome after a good hard workout, i mean it seems odd to work out then take in a bunch of simple sugar when you have something healthy


----------

